# Cat 420D?



## HandLogger (Oct 22, 2007)

Howdy Folks,

I've got a question about backhoes. I'm new to the forum, so please feel free to tell me if I'm in the wrong place ... 

I've got an opportunity to purchase a CAT 420D with relatively low hours: *422*. The machine is an '02 model, but I don't know much more than that at this time. As I have a narrow window of opportunity here, I need to know what to look for when I inspect the unit.

I fully understand that smoke, knocking, hydraulic leaks, tire condition and the overall appearance of the machine are things to look for. But what about more technical factors like the pins and bushings? As I haven't operated a machine like his since childhood -- my Dad was a dairy farmer -- I feel like real rookie now. 

Can anyone explain how to test some of the more technical factors of a machine like this? And by the way, I understand that operating a backhoe and working on one are two entirely different things, so feel free to school me as much as you care to ... I'm all eyes. 

Thanks very much for your words -- they are truly appreciated


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

420d is it an it (integrated tool carrier) it'll have 2 bucket roll cylenders instead of one in the center, either way no prob just makes it worth a little more, is it extenda hoe, does it have pattern changer does it have 3rd function to front, 4X4, C/H/A,and whole bunch other crap,.....all this only makes a value differ.

Now to the Q'

just make sure all pins are tight by appliyng minor ground press. and looking for slop, make sure the torqu converter is ok by stalling the machine in low gear and with all 4tires on the ground shove into the pile and make sure the diff lock is applied and the tires should break traction about mid throttle, drive it down the road at full speed if poss. just to make sure front kingpins are o.k.. there is other things too but with 400hrs you don't have much to worry about,

i priced a 03 420d it 4X4 C/H/A ext.hoe pilot control with 1100hrs 2 rear buckets for $38,000

go to www.machinerytrader.com and do a detailed AUCTION results search, you can even enter the mach serial and if it was sold at auction it'll tell you who it sold to and how much$


----------

